# Wierdest Pokemon cry



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

What Pokemon, in your opinion, has the most odd cry? For me it's Lopunny what about you?


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 1, 2008)

Shaymin. Its no bird.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 1, 2008)

Kricketune's cry is freaky.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Arceus. It's metallic, as if Arceus is some kind of machine.
And Medicham. I don't know why. It is just weird.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

Tiggy said:


> Driftblim.


Agreed it just sounds... odd.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

Jynx...


----------



## Espeon (Jul 2, 2008)

I love Drifblim's cry. It's one of the best cries in the game!
For me, the weirdest cry would have to be Hippopotas. It's funny, but it's not what I'd expect from a Hippo. I still like the actual cry though...


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 2, 2008)

Probably...loppuny's. Its just random.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 2, 2008)

Kricketune's makes me laugh. It sounds like it's from a Jim Henson film!


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the weirdest one is stunky, it sounds like an old man who went to a baked bean fest.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 2, 2008)

Most of the bigger Pokemon. I expected a roar, but in the anime they butchered it to some retarded voice.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Drifblim SLOW.
Froslass sounds more like a movie sound or something than a Pokemon cry.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 3, 2008)

@Glacedon: Skuntank sounds even worse. It sounds like a _constipated_ old man at a baked bean fest.

Mamoswine's an odd one. It sounds like its being murdered... Toxicroak's insane cackle is pretty weird, too.

You know, it's most of the DP Pokemon that have the funny cries. I think they started running out of normal ones...


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

Kricketune's is annoying and matches the movement it makes as well.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 4, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Kricketune's is annoying and matches the movement it makes as well.


Slowed down, it sounds like a Violin.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

Citolim said:


> Slowed down, it sounds like a Violin.


I think that was the aim of the cry.


----------

